

Liberty’s lost decade - samd
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21582525-war-terror-haunts-america-still-it-should-recover-some-its-most-cherished

======
ignostic
The majority of those supporting Manning/Snowden maintain that neither man did
anything wrong. This seems to be a much more reasonable and fair-minded
approach.

> _" Mr Manning’s public-interest defence is especially thin: he leaked over
> 700,000 files with little judgment about what harm or good this would do."_

I agree - it was irresponsible and unwise, and it may have ultimately harmed
the country more than it helped. I think Snowden has generally used his best
judgement; we can disagree with what he saw fit to leak, but at least he takes
some responsibility for the information he holds.

I also agree that we've gone way too far in restricting liberties. We have a
bill of rights for a reason: individual rights the government shouldn't be
able to ignore, even when it's inconvenient.

~~~
CPAhem
It depends on your point of view:

Does government exist to serve the people, or do people exist to serve
Washington?

